# Possible Heed Sire..Thoughts?



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm just going to post the exact ad here for all of you! I'm really liking this guy, but I value your opinions so let me hear them! What do you all think of this guy? 

He is sired by 1AA ICE MANS ICE CAP and his dam is MAX BOER GOATS PIXIE DUST a direct daughter of LOGAN HILL MR. MAKERS MARK... His DOB is 10 -28-14 and birth weight was 11# he was a single kid... Pics do NOT do justice to this guy with his winter coat on


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Herd sire****


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute. The pictures are hard to see conformation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pro's 
Color
wide horns
Good testies
decent width from behind

Cons:
weak pasterns unless he needs trimmed to correct 
Lacks length
Too much Tail head drop
No side view butt

That is how I see him, not wanting to hurt your feelings.
I guess too, I am really picky when it comes to boer, so a bit critical in advice. 

The pics are not the best to go by either.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Gotta look past that cute face and cool markings, sadly 

Pros:
-Thick neck
-Good bone
-Nice shoulder assembly
-Strong, well set front legs
-Good body capacity
-Good depth in rear barrel (compared to heart girth)
-I _think_ his body length is fairly good, considering those pictures are at an angle
-Good rump length
-Good width in thighs
-Good width in hocks

Cons:
-Lacks brisket
-Lacks depth in heart girth
-Poor topline
-Lacks twist
-Lacks power in front end 
-Steep rump
-Hips appear to be higher then withers
-Pasterns look a bit weak

I would suggest asking for pictures of him set up. Straight on side, front and back pictures. That would make it easier to give an honest critique of him.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

No feelings hurt here!! Love the honesty and is what I was looking for with this post! I'm a newbie, so still learning for sure what to look for. I follow your posts closely, and love the build of your goats!! The lacking length thing is of concern for me because I know some of my does are lacking in that area as well.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

lol those markings do have a way of sucking you in don't they?? Must fight the urge though!!! I believe for now I'm going to weigh some more options. I'm in no rush to get a buck, but this guy caught my eye!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Brittany89 said:


> lol those markings do have a way of sucking you in don't they?? Must fight the urge though!!! I believe for now I'm going to weigh some more options. I'm in no rush to get a buck, but this guy caught my eye!


Oh, yes they do!  I'm a sucker for color as well  Sure makes it hard when goat shopping, lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Pro's
> Color
> wide horns
> Good testies
> ...


I agree. ^ 

His color is cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments on my goats. :hug:

Where are you located? Maybe we can try to helps in that search?

What is the most you may want to spend?

If a newbie wants to get a buck, remember, try to get the best that you can afford at the time, or even push the envelope a little further.
Your buck makes you herd and if your doe's are lacking in length, you may want to consider a longer buck type, of what your doe's lack. :wink:

Also, if the kids come out better than the momma's, sell the momma and keep the kid or kids, to better your herd, even if it a few at a time per year. 
You will have to switch out the buck or have 2 depending on your herd size, or how you want to do it, so the offspring when of age, can be bred cause you don;t want daddy to breed them. Also doing that way you, wont have to worry about getting a buck for a while, because you are going back and forth, so you don't breed to close. You can wait until next breeding season or when you start selling goat kids to get another buck.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm located in Central PA, and I was looking to spend around $1000 on a buck- possibly more depending on the mood of my husband Right now I have two fullblood does that I bought bred and are due to kid the first week of April. Theyre not exactly what I was looking for confirmation wise but the price was right, and I figure we need to start somewhere! I feel as if I spend hours online looking for goats! I also have two percentage does, who I like their confirmation a little better than the fullbloods (I'm a sucker for a wide boer and these girls are wide but seem short). The plan as of today was (it changes everyday) to see what kids my fullbloods have in April- retain all does if they're nice and possible keep a buck if I like them. Then about early june start looking hard for a buck to breed my two percentages with this breeding season (theyre coming a year old in may). Use the new buck on all the fullbloods the following breeding season, and then the buck retained from this Aprils kidding for my percentages the breeding season after that.... Does this sound legitimate or even close to a good plan? That's where I'm at this very moment, and I'm sure since thoughts are to possibly keep a buck- they will have all does. But I'm fine with that too!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check out these breeder links, http://www.jackmauldin.com/pennsylvania.html 
Some on the list don't have good boers but other site links do, have real nice boer. 
So when you are ready to get a buck, these breeders may be close enough to you and you may be able to get a quality boer buck out of one of them.

You have a good plan to maybe keep a buck to breed you other goats, if he is nice. 
And invest in a quality buck later.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure how much this little guy costs but for your limit I think you can do much better.....he's just really not doing it for me  if you have fb there is a group called dappled boer goat breeders and you might be able to find something kn there, a lot of people advertise on it.....if dapples is the way you want to go


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you both! I think I'm going to stick with that plan and see what April brings! Hopefully healthy babies and I'll be happy!! Thank you Jessica, he was towards the top end of my budget! I do have Facebook so I'll be checking that page out! I'm about an hour and a half from Max Boer goats, maybe I'll start saving my pennies lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes they have beautiful goats!!! I'm right with you wanting to save my pennies lol. If your not in need of a buck now just keep your eye open and I bet a nice one will come along for your budget.


----------

